# hood extension



## vr6240 (Sep 4, 2013)

looking for a hood extension for my 01 jetta


----------



## glifahrenheitcameron (Sep 14, 2011)

Use Google or check the classifieds.


----------



## 3L3M3NT (Jun 18, 2008)

Here you go.
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?6133027-Speed-Tech-Hood-Extensions-%28Quantity-of-10%29


----------



## stephy (Jun 19, 2004)

vr6240 said:


> looking for a hood extension for my 01 jetta



i won't be so mean, check here: http://www.parts4euro.com/jetta-vento-bora-mk4-jetta-bora-c-1342_53.html 

people on vortex :screwy:


----------



## glifahrenheitcameron (Sep 14, 2011)

stephy said:


> i won't be so mean, check here: http://www.parts4euro.com/jetta-vento-bora-mk4-jetta-bora-c-1342_53.html
> 
> people on vortex :screwy:


People tend to get ill when the same questions are asked over and over, when the answer can easily be found just by searching.


----------



## jim_c (Sep 22, 2013)

*What does a hood extension do?*

I see what it is but what does it do?


----------



## glifahrenheitcameron (Sep 14, 2011)

jim.c said:


> I see what it is but what does it do?


If you are asking what the hood extension is, you weld it onto the tip of your hood to make it longer and gives your car a "meaner look". Kind of like eyelids for headlights, but permanent.


----------



## jim_c (Sep 22, 2013)

*But what does it do?*

But what does it do?


----------



## glifahrenheitcameron (Sep 14, 2011)

jim.c said:


> But what does it do?


Just makes your front end look different.


----------



## vr6240 (Sep 4, 2013)

well sometimes you hope to find the stuff cheaper on here


----------



## glifahrenheitcameron (Sep 14, 2011)

vr6240 said:


> well sometimes you hope to find the stuff cheaper on here


:thumbup:


----------

